# It's warming up!!!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm done with Pompano for the most part this spring (there were enough reports for me to not make any, lol) but I am scouting and shifting gears to getting beach slams and terrorizing every little nook and cranny of the beaches. This week has shown a few inconsistencies for sure, but it won't be long. Anyway, here's a few pics. Most outrageously beautiful Redfish tail, a 21" Flatty (much better average so far this year) and a 27", 7lb Speck I busted first cast on Sunday!


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

And still dry from the ankles up...amazing


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd respect anything you'd say on this forum. You sir are a class act and one amazing fisherman.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fine fish there Chris. That's the bluest tail I have ever seen on a red.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Is it common to catch specks in the surf this time of the year? What causes them to move out the pass? Thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell Chris catches trout in his morning cup of coffee.
Nice catch sir!
I'm selling the boat and buying a beach cart.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

That still to this very day impresses the heck out of me... not only from the beach, but Giants at that... I love these reports Chris they're awesome to read and look at... thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent photos. :notworthy:

Note to all: take closeups!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

The fish whisperer is on the loose....damn fine fisherman right there fellas!


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

chaps said:


> Wow! Is it common to catch specks in the surf this time of the year? What causes them to move out the pass? Thanks


I think they're more common in the Gulf Shores area but fairly rare from Pensacola Beach to the east.

Mike


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful trout.

Trout off our beaches n P'cola n navarre are very rare.
I don't think I've ever seen one pulled from our surf.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

chaps said:


> Wow! Is it common to catch specks in the surf this time of the year? What causes them to move out the pass? Thanks


Chaps, you've got the migration backwards.

They move off-shore during winter and come back thru the passes in spring till winter again. Some ALWAYS remain off shore, however.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Great flatty, like the pic!
Also, amazing trout, would love to catch one like that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

I do sometimes catch Specks in the surf East of Perdido Pass and have caught a few as far east as Johnson's beach but they are usually from Perdido Pass and West. Reds and Flounder can be caught on Perdido Key pretty regularly. Its just a matter of being persistent and walking the beaches and fishing multiple spots. Too many anglers stay and fish one spot for too long. You really need to cover ground and water. 

Also, fish the smaller troughs closer to the beach. I watch guys wade through the shallow trough all the time and go right past a lot of the fish I catch. Fish the entire body of water, from the waterline and out.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whas the reasoning behind them not being east of perdido?


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

ChrisP14 said:


> Whas the reasoning behind them not being east of perdido?



This is just my "common sense" view (I'll do so research and have a scientific response later) but trout only hit the surf to move from bay to bay (usually at night), and there is a long distance from Pensacola to Mobil bay...so there's probably few that make that run.


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Mare_Mortis said:


> This is just my "common sense" view (I'll do so research and have a scientific response later) but trout only hit the surf to move from bay to bay (usually at night), and there is a long distance from Pensacola to Mobil bay...so there's probably few that make that run.




So after several hour of reading really exciting scientific publications on Cynoscion nebulosus via Google scholar, my "common sense" response may have been right, although not correct. Specks are estuary defendant and spend little, if any time at sea. Most spend the majority of their time in the most remote regions of the back bays with the greatest distance traveled is between 30-50 miles. One study indicated that dredging and artificial beach construction limited trout movement between bays. This would explain a lot as to why trout are rarely caught between bays in Florida. Mature "gator" trout are often caught near the mouth of a bay, are feeding during the times shrimp and baitfish species are found near shore. Juvenile trout are almost always found in the back of the bays.
So in conclusion...the reason trout are rarely caught (by anyone other than Chris), outside of the mouth of the bay is that it is just too far from the estuary they require.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Mare_Mortis said:


> So after several hour of reading really exciting scientific publications on Cynoscion nebulosus via Google scholar, my "common sense" response may have been right, although not correct. Specks are estuary defendant and spend little, if any time at sea. Most spend the majority of their time in the most remote regions of the back bays with the greatest distance traveled is between 30-50 miles. One study indicated that dredging and artificial beach construction limited trout movement between bays. This would explain a lot as to why trout are rarely caught between bays in Florida. Mature "gator" trout are often caught near the mouth of a bay, are feeding during the times shrimp and baitfish species are found near shore. Juvenile trout are almost always found in the back of the bays.
> So in conclusion...the reason trout are rarely caught (by anyone other than Chris), outside of the mouth of the bay is that it is just too far from the estuary they require.


Thanks for the summaries. I didn't read the scientific articles.
But for years we've fished the oil rigs offshore (Louisiana mostly) and caught speckled trout (spotted seatrout). Google "oil rig" with "speckled trout", and you'll see the evidence. Oil rigs aren't beaches, but they are certainly outside the estuaries.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm impressed!!! I think you and GrouperKing have both caught fish I have never caught in the surf. A flounder and and Spec. That's kinda like getting a christmas surprise from the surf!!!


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Chris your r the trout master! Me and my family are coming to gulf state park camping next week. If you could only take a few lures and one rod/reel to fish in the surf what would you take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

northportcjm said:


> Chris your r the trout master! Me and my family are coming to gulf state park camping next week. If you could only take a few lures and one rod/reel to fish in the surf what would you take?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My go to lures are the Unfair Rip N Slash, Tsunami 3" Swim shad and a silver spoon in 1/2-3/4oz.

I fish quite a few rods, but my go tomorrow days is a Fenwick HMG 7'6", 6-12lb Rod with a Penn Conflict 2500 and 10-15lb braid.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Chris V said:


> My go to lures are the Unfair Rip N Slash, Tsunami 3" Swim shad and a silver spoon in 1/2-3/4oz.
> 
> I fish quite a few rods, but my go tomorrow days is a Fenwick HMG 7'6", 6-12lb Rod with a Penn Conflict 2500 and 10-15lb braid.


Krocodile spoons (chrome; up to 1 oz) also work well in the surf for seatrout, flounder, redfish, mackerel, bluefish...
I even caught Bonefish on them in Belize.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chechem said:


> Krocodile spoons (chrome; up to 1 oz) also work well in the surf for seatrout, flounder, redfish, mackerel, bluefish...
> I even caught Bonefish on them in Belize.


I had spoons in there, just wasn't specific on type. Trout throw them easier but I still keep Krocs, Acme Fiord or similar spoons on me


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Chris V said:


> I had spoons in there, just wasn't specific on type. Trout throw them easier but I still keep Krocs, Acme Fiord or similar spoons on me


Good deal. Thanks for sharing the details with everyone. :notworthy:


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Chris, where is your tackle store? I need to get my reel spoiled with some braid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

northportcjm said:


> Thanks Chris, where is your tackle store? I need to get my reel spoiled with some braid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll spoil ya! Should be off today, probably out catching that trout I missed last night! Lol. 27122 Canal Rd- east of the 161 / canal Rd light a couple miles on the left!
FYI- I don't know if he has gotten a distributor for it yet, but I've been trying to talk him into carrying the "FINS" line. I like the Windtamer and new 40G (super slick thin braid line). I gave him s spool of the 40G a couple months ago, and he said he liked it.


----------



## colt-45 (Apr 4, 2014)

What are the best colors of the Rip N Slash in the surf?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

colt-45 said:


> What are the best colors of the Rip N Slash in the surf?


I've had a lot of success with the mullet pattern








..or would you call that a "shad" pattern Chris?
I didn't even read the box! Takes too much time anymore (get the glasses out, put them on, get the box, etc- LOL). I just shop by colors, tie it on, and fish! LOL


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

colt-45 said:


> What are the best colors of the Rip N Slash in the surf?


My favorites in the surf are the Shad and the pearl/black. There's a new bone color too but I haven't tried it yet. I will this week


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll be throwing the shad tomorrow and I'll post a report with any luck


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

None on the rip n slash this morning. Might have given up on it too soon, but the flounder bite was consistent all morning. Did pick up a couple trout on the swim jig and they were fat! Thought about switching back to the rip n slash, but momma will enjoy the flounder this weekend.


----------

